

Show HN: Procedural generation of Source Engine game maps - BHSPitMonkey
https://github.com/BHSPitMonkey/vmflib

======
BHSPitMonkey
This got started because I had an itch to play around with procedural map
design in multiplayer games like Team Fortress 2. (Playing the same carefully-
architected maps over and over led me to think about a server plugin that
could generate a unique, fleeting map every n minutes and keep players on
their toes.) There didn't seem to be any easily accessible libraries for
modeling Valve's map format in code, so I knew the first step would be to make
my own.

I'm not quite far enough along in that step to start exploring the actual
problem, but the library itself is starting to become useful to the point that
I wanted to share it in case anyone out there wishes to play around with it or
participate in its development. (And, of course, I want to hear about what I'm
doing wrong!)

Oh, and be sure to poke around at the examples/ and tools/ directories, as
I've provided some pretty READMEs in those places as well!

